# UK Tivo SILVER Remote codes Help please



## John Jennings (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a new silver remote control for the Thomson PVRUK 10 someone in the family has tried to re-program it without success it now needs to be returned to original settings, does anyone know how to reset it to factory settings please. Thank you. JJ


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Why do you want to reset it?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

John, do you mean that the remote no longer controls your Tivo?

If so, you may need to assign an address of "*0*" to the remote.

Point the Remote towards your body.
Press and hold the *Tivo* and *Pause* buttons for 3 seconds until the LED stays lit, then let the buttons go.
Point the Remote at your Tivo.
Press "*0*".

Note! If this isn't the problem, then this isn't the fix!


----------



## John Jennings (Jun 22, 2005)

sanderton said:


> Why do you want to reset it?


 because some of the keys won't work, they all did prior to being fiddled with. thanks for your reply.


----------



## John Jennings (Jun 22, 2005)

ericd121 said:


> John, do you mean that the remote no longer controls your Tivo?
> 
> If so, you may need to assign an address of "*0*" to the remote.
> 
> ...


Thanks that is not the problem. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Not sure what the problem is, exactly, but this may help http://www.tivo.co.uk/AppendixB.pdf


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

John, the reprogramming can only effect the volume and power buttons, changing their codes to control a TV or amp. The function of the other buttons can't be altered by "reprogramming".

If buttons are not working, two things to try:

1) Change the batteries
2) take the remote apart and clean it.


----------



## John Jennings (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks to all for your kind help, I gather there is *no* code to reset to factory settings and this is what I needed, but thanks again. Regards JJ


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> someone in the family has tried to re-program it without success it


Can you expand on this because as sanderton said the buttons cannot be normally reprogrammed other than Vol up and down and mute


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

US Tivo user over here....I recently purchased this Silver UK Tivo remote on Ebay and haven't been able to find a suitable code for a 10 year old RCA tube TV. I tried all the RCA codes on the US TIVO remote page on-screen....but no luck. I tried the code search method....but have had no luck. Yet the little bugger will gladly control my 50" Toshiba RPTV that is RIGHT next to the old RCA unit. Amazing!

Would anyone be able to tell me what the suitable RCA Branded codes are for this remote that show up on screen on the TIVO remote page for RCA? I'd be much obliged!

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

RCA is not a brand normally sold in the UK. Neither are there any RCA codes in the TV remote control pages on TiVo.  But there are some are here: 

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Fred Smith said:


> RCA is not a brand normally sold in the UK. Neither are there any RCA codes in the TV remote control pages on TiVo.  But there are some are here:
> 
> http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf


Thanks for the link. I'll try the codes for the RCA's tonight when I get home. When I bought the remote I guess I was under the assumption that since the remote was a UK Thomson branded remote....Thomson and RCA were "the same" company (???) and I wouldn't have a problem getting the remote to control (of all things) the TV itself!!!

I'll post back after I give it a shot.

Thanks


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Have you tried adding 1000 to the listed codes? I believe that TiVo shifted a lot of codes into an extended memory store when they created the UK remote.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

jaypb said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll try the codes for the RCA's tonight when I get home. When I bought the remote I guess I was under the assumption that since the remote was a UK Thomson branded remote....Thomson and RCA were "the same" company (???) and I wouldn't have a problem getting the remote to control (of all things) the TV itself!!!
> 
> I'll post back after I give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks


Ironically, the RCA TV codes that the pdf file you posted lists are the same ones that are on the US DirecTV Tivo onscreen menu. So much for that!

Thanks anyway


----------

